# Last nights supper



## ol' smokey (Apr 26, 2009)

Wanted to make abt's, however I could'nt find any. My neighborhood market place did have hot hungarian's. So here we go.
Shopping list:
hot hungarian peppers
spicy mariana sauce
mozerella cheese
Italian bread
left over rib roast


Started by slicing the roast into thin strips.


Then I halved the peppers leaving the stem intact. Otherwise they tend to flatten out when smoked. Stuffed the roast strips into each half and covered that with the mozerella.


Here they are after about 1 1/2 hrs.


There plated and covered with the mariana sauce with a thick piece of the Italian bread. That's what I call supper.

Thanks for lookin'


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 26, 2009)

now thats some good eats... i use different peppers as well, nothing wrong with doing it that way..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






my last ones i did some habaneros as well


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking Good!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks like some good eating


----------



## carpetride (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks tasty as heck!


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking good, great idea!


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 26, 2009)

Points just for the ingenuity and spontaneity of the smoke! Nice looking meal!


----------



## rivet (Apr 26, 2009)

Hot Dang! 

 Nice work on those peppers....great stuff. Outstanding work, my friend.


----------

